# Sea-Gull 1963



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone here bought any Watches from "Thomas" ? [email protected]

He is offering the Seagull 1963 at a good price and has the model I am looking for and before I buy I just want to know if anyone here has purchased from him and just to confirm that is his correct Email address as I don't want to accidentally transfer my PayPal money to someone pretending to be him.

Also , is anyone here looking for a Seagull 1963 and wants to split the postage cost if I order two?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, that's the email address I have for him. He's a good guy.

(I have a 1963, but not bought from him. Have dealt with Thomas on other things, though.)

Good choice. Here's mine - in case it might incentivise anyone to join you


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's the one I am going to order, he has a white face and a black face one as well - will be placing the order tomorrow night if anyone is interested in doing a group purchase to lower the postage from HongKong


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi, I might be interested 

Tried to send you a PM but couldn't. Can you PM me?

What are the costs please - watch, shipping?

Thanks.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sir Alan said:


> Hi, I might be interested
> 
> Tried to send you a PM but couldn't. Can you PM me?
> 
> ...


Edb1984 can`t PM you as he only has 13 posts.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

I just orders from him, I ordered a couple so when they arrive I will let you know if I have one spare as a guy t work was interested in one - I will message you details of price if and when I find out if I have one spare as I am not sure if Thomas likes to keep the price quiet. But they are substantially cheaper than the usual eBay price of Â£180


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely choice, I have been admiring one of those for some time but I have not seen a black faced one.

:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Excellent. Keep me posted, and if one does become spare then I'm sure we can find a way to discuss in private.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Just as a matter of interest, this watch is now available from Thomas in a 42mm size, with the original cream dial and also with black dial and panda-style...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

right oh chaps. can someone confirm or deny the availability of the 63 re-issue in both sapphire and acrylic ?

i thought they were acrylic only, but there is one for sale on the bay-of-evil which states sapphire as per factory spec..

also if someone would pm me a non ebay link to a seller (had a good one before but had to delete it due to lack of funds) that would be nice...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Rotundus, check this out for the pictures. I have no idea if it is a good place to buy.

:big_boss:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> right oh chaps. can someone confirm or deny the availability of the 63 re-issue in both sapphire and acrylic ?


Yep, Des. Recent re-issues have had a sapphire option. I think you have to spec it as a special order, though. And I think it's flat, not domed.

Thomas has left Seagull apparently, but he's still supplying and reliable. Julian Kampmann has them, too. I'll PM you.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

How come it's ok to have a NATO strap on a Chinese watch?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Lampoc said:


> How come it's ok to have a NATO strap on a Chinese watch?


... cause most of the NATOs being sold are made in China! :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Lampoc said:


> How come it's ok to have a NATO strap on a Chinese watch?


Because they`re not Russian


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think Thomas may have lost his halo.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f497/dual-crown-project-movement-update-850073.html


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Seems to have upset a few people over there for sure. I didn't have the patience to read it all in detail, but it seems to me to be a bit of a misunderstanding/ misjudgement and has been resolved? As someone who is in on a build project elsewhere, it seems that putting money upfront for a project certainly generates heat and angst while delays and variations occur.

Either way, Thomas has always been good guy to deal with from my perspective (which is all I really have to go on).


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

Draygo said:


> Either way, Thomas has always been good guy to deal with from my perspective (which is all I really have to go on).


Thomas changed the spec without consulting his buyers. As I read it, he replaced the chosen movement with a cheaper one. He got found out and back-tracked after some heated disapproval. Bad show! It would unnerve me about doing business with him. I don't see it as a misunderstanding, more a breach of contract. But, I'm old-fashioned.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

wadebridge59 said:


> Thomas changed the spec without consulting his buyers. As I read it, he replaced the chosen movement with a cheaper one. He got found out and back-tracked after some heated disapproval. Bad show! It would unnerve me about doing business with him. I don't see it as a misunderstanding, more a breach of contract. But, I'm old-fashioned.


You may be right. And you're not alone in having your confidence in him severely dented.

Personally, I try to avoid drawing too many conclusions from reading heated threads like that one. All understandable when people's money is involved, but they're inevitably one-sided and most stories have two sides. For example, you say 'he got found out...' when elsewhere in the thread the project organiser says the spec change was put forward by him openly (...albeit far too late in the project). That's why I prefer to reserve judgment and go by my personal experience.

So I understand your perspective and, of course, you're absolutely entitled to it. It's not my place to defend him. I'd still order a watch from him with confidence. But I'd certainly make sure a spec was set in stone if I were to get involved in a build project


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

Now, the torby price has increased http://forums.watchuseek.com/f497/2012-wus-tourbillon-project-design-2-a-774937-28.html#post6257306.

Looks like neither watch will turn out as was specified.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Will have the Watch's tomorrow, and will post some comments and photos....

My oppinion of dealing with Thomas ........

The Good,

He sent lots of photos of what he has to sell,

He gave me a discount for buying more than one watch.

The Bad

Thomas was "sporadic" in replying to emails - "understandable for someone with a busy personal life"

But what i didn't like was the fact he found it hard to answer questions, it seamed like he had a script that he followed and didnt bother reading the email i sent to him, for example.... his description was that he had the watch with three dial options, Cream, White and Black. but in the photos he sent me, there were two cream dial watches - one with black hands and one with blue hands.

I asked him three times if the cream dial one had black hands or blue hands and i got the same answer three times, the price of the watch and how to pay. no mention of the hands so i took the plunge and bought anyway.

i also mentioned twice in my emails that i wanted the watch to be posted to my Work address NOT my house address, and i got an answer saying that's all okay, but he ended up sending it to my home address that i only go to every other week, despite the fact i mentioned it to him twice and also put it in the comments on the paypal payment.

and finally he didn't tick "Gift" on the customs and excise form on the parcel so i have ended up paying an unexpected Â£45 bill to the government for VAT and a processing charge before they would deliver it. (i know its not necessarily to tick gift but really!... everything i have ever bough from abroad they tick gift so you don't have to pay VAT)

Overall i dont think i will buy from him again due to the poor communication and poor/non answers to questions.

I can understand English is not his first language and that he leads a busy life but i myself make custom rifle parts and work 60 hour weeks and i manage to send comprehensive information and answer questions - and i often deal with German and dutch people wanting to order parts and i just use google translate to process the information, Granted i only sell one or two parts a week but i am designing manufacturing talking with the guy buying it and shipping it all and i can manage it around work and i am only selling stuff for Â£15-Â£30 never mind prices in the Â£100's


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay here are a few photos,

impressions? -

I like it, its big but some how does not look too big,

its been running for three days now and has gained about 30 seconds, not too bad

build quality good

leather strap, its "painted leather" as most of the Chinese straps are but its real nice, takes the form of your wrist first time, not too thin not too thick and the buckles and straps are good. (although its going on a NATO for me)

start stop and reset buttons - hummmmmm, they work fine but you have to be firm with them, if you gently gently push the start button in it starts counting at -5 seconds, but stop and reset work fine. although if you push it in normally it works fine.

Also it resets exactly on spot - i had seen some people had them at +/- a second or so at stand still.

the back of the watch i have does not have the red paint, has a etched logo etc as seen in the photos with a 2013 date and model numbers 102 and 103 (i got two of these watches)

looking through the back? - looks great, lots of fiddly things and moving parts - i wont be taking this one apart and reassembling that's for sure - its impressed everyone at work and yeh - i love it.

Overall - Very happy, it will deffo be my day to day watch from now on, only time will tell the long term build quality.

here are a few photos,


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sir Alan said:


> Hi, I might be interested
> 
> Tried to send you a PM but couldn't. Can you PM me?
> 
> ...


Let me know on here if your interested as this guy at work who was going to have thed 2nd one off me is having second thoughts as he says its "Too Big" :wallbash:


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

My new Sea-Gull 1963, courtesy of Edb1984. Not the best photo.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

on a new strap now



Untitled by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



Untitled by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



Untitled by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr


----------



## Pirho (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't understand: is it a Seagull or a homage? This source http://getat.ru/?page_id=3936 says that it is a homage...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Pirho said:


> I can't understand: is it a Seagull or a homage? This source http://getat.ru/?page_id=3936 says that it is a homage...


I reckon the site on your link gets it about right... maybe it's a homage of a homage.







I'm certainly not sure that it's officially a Sea-Gull made watch, but I'm also not entirely sure that the concept of being 'officially' anything seems to work in China. Either way, I'm pleased with mine (had two, older and more recent; both were/are great).


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Pirho your website link is excellent. The 63 watch we can buy today is as good as it gets. You got to choose your spec, its personal.

The 63 on the mesh from Edb 1984 looks the dogs. :yes:


----------

